# Where to buy black aquarium safe silicone?



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im planning on building a eurobraced shallow reef tank and i wanted to do it with all black silicone to match everything else i have for the tank (black steel stand, black metal halide pendant, i plan on painting the bottom of the tank black, and the center overflow on it will also be all black)


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

J & L Aquatics has the black silicone.

All-Glass Black Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz.

hth


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe Rona sell it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

J&l has it for sure


----------

